# Spawnpunkte



## Versace83 (7. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht gehört ich genau wie ich zu denen, die zu BC Zeiten zu faul waren die Netherschwingenquests für das Flugmount zu machen oder wolltet/konntet diese aus einem anderen Grund nicht machen.
Inzwischen bin ich schon lange 80 und habe aus Langeweile damit begonnen. Aber ich bin kein geduldiger Mensch... soll also heißen ich will nicht tagelang Dailies machen für dieses Flugmount.

Also habe ich beschlossen den Ruf überwiegend durch das Abgeben von den Netherschwingeneiern zu pushen. Das klappt auch sehr gut und ich bin bereits nach 3 Tagen auf respektvoll.

Da ich in der Suchfunktion nichts passendes gefunden habe und ich euch die lange Suche nach Eiern ersparen will, habe ich die Spawnpunkte, die ich bisher entdeckt habe aufgeschrieben.

Im Drachenmallager:

67/61 - Im Wagen
68/59 - neben dem Drachen, gegenüber der Schmiede
69/58 - im Stall der Babydrachen
70/60 - oben auf dem Turm hinter dem Drachen


Auf der Netherschwingenscherbe:

75/86


In der Mine:

65/87 - kurz nach dem südlichen Eingang
65/83 - direkt auf den Schienen
68/83 - auf der linken Brücke
71/84 - auf der Brücke Richtung Nethermienenschinder
72/89 - bei den Finsterblut Mobs
72/86 - neben dem dicken Drachen
68/79 - bei den Nethermienenschindern in einer Nische
69/82 - in einer Lore



So, das sind die Spawnpunkte, bei denen ich mehr oder weniger regelmäßig die Eier gefunden habe. Ich hoffe ich konnte damit dem ein oder anderen Zeit ersparen. 
Vielleicht kennen welche von euch noch weitere Spawnpunkte. Dann könnt ihr die gerne hier im Thread veröffentlichen. Gerade auf der Oberfläche Netherschwingenscherbe habe ich erst einen Spawnpunkt gefunden... da wären noch ein paar mehr sicher hilfreich.

VG
Syrago


----------



## Sturmpfote (9. September 2009)

Super, danke für diesen Guide. Genau soetwas habe ich gesucht. Werd mich gleich mal heute Abend ransetzen und für meine Hexe das Mount farmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demira -Antonidas- (4. Februar 2011)

70,89 und 73,90 auf der scherbe


----------



## Demira -Antonidas- (4. Februar 2011)

69,63 in der burg in so einem turm versteckt


----------



## Avolus (5. Februar 2011)

Die Eier lassen sich glücklicherweise gut ausfindig machen, da von ihnen nach oben weg eine Art "Rauch" ausgeht.
So sieht man sie bspw. in Gebäuden bereits, wenn man noch draußen umherfliegt.

Klar, das Questen für den Ruf ist ätzend, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so ätzend, wie das stetige Aufsuchen von Eiern, insbesondere wenn man mal nicht alleine dort unten ist.
Ich fand am Tag 3 Eier (ca.), aber das während des Questens.

Aber jeder wie er möchte, nicht wahr 
Dann schnelles Ruf farmen ^^


----------



## Demira -Antonidas- (7. Februar 2011)

über mehrere tage hinweg kann ich sagen, dass ich auf unserem server an einem tag zwischen 5 und 15 eier finden kann.

und das drüber weg fliegen mit dem fliegen 280 ist eigentlich keine arbeit 

und dafür bekommt man knapp 250-300 ruf pro ei (hab die genaue zahl nicht im kopf)

have fun =))


----------

